# PEAR-BUTTER BREAD



## Konditor (Oct 3, 2004)

The accompanying recipe for Pear Butter yields twice the amt r’qd for the bread; but it’s recommended having extra on hand as a dessert topping, muffin spread – and especially for another luscious Pear Bread!

1 cup Pear Butter
1 Tbsp active dry yeast
4 fl oz lukewarm water
½ tsp sugar
3 to 3½ cups unsifted bread flour
2 large eggs, room temp.
2 fl oz milk, scalded, cooled to room temp.
2 fl oz vegetable oil
2 fl oz honey
1 tsp salt

Prepare Pear Butter:  In saucepan, combine 4 lbs pears (peeled, cored, chopped) with 2 fl oz water, 3 Tbsp light-brown sugar, 2 tsp minced peeled, fresh gingerroot, 1 tsp ground cinnamon, and ½ fl oz lemon juice.  Cook, covered, over medium heat 45 minutes, stirring occasionally.  In food processor w/ chopping blade, purée pear mixture.  Return purée to saucepan and cook over low heat 40 minutes, or until mixture is very thick and reduced to about 2 cups, stirring occasionally.  Cool to room temp., then cover and refrigerate until ready to use.

To make bread dough:  Proof yeast.  Beat in ½ cup flour and set aside, loosely covered, 30 min.  

In large bowl, combine eggs, milk, oil, honey, and salt.  Stir in the yeast mixture and 2½ cups flour, mixing until dough forms.  Turn dough out onto floured worksurface and knead, adding some remaining flour if necessary, until dough is slightly elastic – 5 to 6 min.

Place dough in an oiled bowl, turning to coat completely.  Cover with clean cloth and let rise in warm place until double in bulk.

Grease 9- x 5-inch loaf pan.  Deflate dough and divide into 2 equal pieces.  Roll out one piece to a 20- x 9-inch rectangle; line pan w/ rolled dough to overhang one long side.  Spread ¼ pear butter on bottom & sides of dough-lined pan.  Divide remaining dough into 12 equal pieces.  Alternately arrange dough pieces and spoonfuls of remaining pear butter in pan.  Fold overhanging dough on top of filling and pinch to seal on other side.  Cover w/ clean cloth; let bread rise in warm place until doubled – about 45-50 min.

Heat oven to 350° F.  Bake bread 45 min., or until lightly browned and sounds hollow when tapped on top.  Remove from pan; cool on wire grid.  


[/b]


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2004)

OMG - this sounds wonderful!!!  Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

it does sound terrific but i'm not crazy about pears. will apple butter work just as well?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> it does sound terrific but i'm not crazy about pears. will apple butter work just as well?


middie,
I'd give it a try with the apple butter. It should work just fine. In fact, I'm making a copy of the recipe and will try and make it sometime this week.
kadesma


----------

